

Ask HN: would you pay for such widget? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I have simple question: would you pay for such widget: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getkudos.me If yes then you can tell why and if no then you can tell why not.<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
pedalpete
To get the right answer, you have to ask the right question.

I don't think you're asking people if they will 'pay for such widget'. You are
asking 'would they pay for this service'. The service being a reviews service
on their website.

Don't people already pay for this service on their website? Isn't this similar
to uservoice?

~~~
wsieroci
Yes, maybe I should ask "would you pay for this service". Actually uservoice
is much broader solution and it is not about showing customers testimonials
from real people which are on social media. Uservoice is more like help desk +
feedback not testimonials.

